# Apache2 konfigurieren/einrichten. Bräuchte da mal Hilfe!!

## cHeFr0cKaH

Nabend!

Also ich hab eben mal Apache installiert. Naja....ich kenn mich mit dem Programm überhaupt net aus und was Netzwerkconfig angeht, hab ich unter Linux noch so gar keine Erfahrung.

Mein Ziel ist einfach;). Ich möchte mittles Apache, Zugriff vom Rechner meiner sister auf einen von mir freigegebenen Ordner in meinem Homeverzeichnis bekommen. Damit man übers Lan Daten verschicken kann. 

Kann mir da vielleicht einer helfen und nur so kurz erklären wie ich da am besten anfangen muss.

Momentan gibt mir Apache2 das hier aus.

pache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName

[Tue Mar 21 18:15:03 2006] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts

(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80

no listening sockets available, shutting down

Unable to open logs

Ist halt noch nix eingerichtet etc. Hab da halt wie gesagt noch gar keine Erfahrungen mit gemacht.

thx!

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Knieper

Was spricht gegen proftpd?

----------

## zERoC1

das mit dem "daten über lan verschicken" im zusammenhang mit apache verstehe ich nicht so. :p

du willst files über nen http-server zum download in nem lokalem netzwerk anbieten?

sehr einseitig. 

was spricht gegen samba? das ist die einzig richtige möglichkeit windows smb-shares auf ner linux-kiste zu machen.

----------

## Knieper

 *Quote:*   

> Zugriff vom Rechner meiner sister auf einen von mir freigegebenen Ordner in meinem Homeverzeichnis bekommen

 

Da reicht ein FTP-Server vollkommen, dazu sind die schliesslich da.

----------

## Lenz

Ich verwende auch Apache um Dateien im LAN zu transferieren. Ich finde, da spricht nix dagegen und es funktioniert sehr zuverlässig.

----------

## misterjack

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
> 
> [Tue Mar 21 18:15:03 2006] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
> ...

 

sagt doch schon alles aus, kein fqdn, kein virtualhost angeben. USERDIR sollteste dir anschauen, dann ist über domain/~user/ zugriff möglich, das verzeichnis heißt /home/user/public_html

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Morgen!

Naja..also mir hat ein Kumpel von mir dazu geraten, Apache zu verwenden. Soll wohl unkomplizierter sein als mit Samba und Co. Also ob das nun zutrifft weiß ich net *g*. Ich kenn mich da wie gesagt noch so gar net aus. 

Naja...ich werd mal versuchen das ans Laufen zu kriegen.....

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Treborius

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Nabend!
> 
> Mein Ziel ist einfach;). Ich möchte mittles Apache, Zugriff vom Rechner meiner sister auf einen von mir freigegebenen Ordner in meinem Homeverzeichnis bekommen. Damit man übers Lan Daten verschicken kann. 
> 
> 

 

für sowas nimmt man nen ftp, dann is man auch in minuten fertig ...

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Ähmm joah...ich hab mich für Apache entschieden. Ich hab eben mal en bisel gegoogelt. Ich hab auch en bisel über die Konfiguration gefunden. Ich werd da nur leider net schlau drauß. Und hab um ehrlich zu sein, kein Plan welche Dateien ich editieren muss um den Apache korrekt einzurichten. 

@Lenz: Du sagtest doch das du auch Apache verwendest. Kannst du mir vielleicht kurz erklären was und wie ich einrichten muss, damit Apache läuft?! Wäre dir echt dankbar!!

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Gekko

Apache ist nicht unbedingt toll um Files im LAN (!) zu transferieren. Hör doch auf die Leute hier  :Wink: 

Nimm FTP und gut ists!

Ausserdem lässt sich ein Samba-Server ratzefatz einfach aufsetzen.

Und wenn du auch dazu keinen Bock hast installier dir ein SCP Programm ( Für Windows z.B. Winscp, gibts gratis!), dann brauchst ausser einen SSH Server (der vermutlich eh schon läuft) gar nix installieren.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

Mmm also die Meinungen gehen da ja doch ziemlich weit auseinander*g*. Ich weiß bald net mehr was ich nehmen soll  :Wink: *g*. Ein Kollege von mir hatte mir halt Apache empfohlen. Mm naja..also wenn du sagst das ein Sambaserver schnell aufgesetzt ist, versuch ich das mal. Bleibt nur die Frage wie man das macht*g*?! Ich bin da voll der Grünschnabel  :Embarassed: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## derflo

Apache ist ein Webserver, und nix anderes, man kann ihn natürlich auch dazu missbrauchen Daten im LAN zu Tauschen, aber dafür ist er nicht gedacht.

Ein FTP Server ist da wesentlich besser geeignet, du installiert ihn einfach, und bei deiner Schwester einen FTP Client.

Ich weis nicht was du mit Samba willst? Brauchst du doch gar nicht.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

MMm aber ich denke mit Samba kann man Dateien freigeben und dann auch von ner Windoofkiste drauf zugreifen. MMm..jetzt bin ich echt verwirrt*g*....

MMm....

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## derflo

Dann müsste Samba ja auf jedem WebServer laufen, von dem du etwas herunterladen willst, und der unter Linux läuft.

Dem ist aber nicht so, Dem FTP Protokoll ist es egal ob Windows oder Linux, hauptsache man greift mit einem FTPClient auf einen FTP Server zu.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *derflo wrote:*   

> Dann müsste Samba ja auf jedem WebServer laufen, von dem du etwas herunterladen willst, und der unter Linux läuft.
> 
> Dem ist aber nicht so, Dem FTP Protokoll ist es egal ob Windows oder Linux, hauptsache man greift mit einem FTPClient auf einen FTP Server zu.

 

er kann ja _statt_ dem ftp-server nen samba-server aufsetzen.

ehrlich gesagt, wuerde ich das auch machen. Damit kannst du dann bei deiner Schwester unter Windows die Verzeichnisse auf dem Linux-Server so mounten, als ob es ein Windows-Share waere. Mit Netzlaufwerken und wie der Kram da noch alles heisst.

Hab dir ein Samba-Howto rausgesucht, guckst du hier  :Smile: 

----------

## oscarwild

Manchmal muss ich mich schon etwas wundern...

Folgendes.

* Apache ist ein WEB-Server. Er dient in erster Linie dazu, Websites im Inter- oder Intranet zur Verfügung zu stellen, ggf. unter Einsatz von PHP, Datenbanken und all den netten Dingen, die die Webentwicklung zu bieten hat.

Man kann Apache dazu verwenden, einen Dateidownload zu ermöglichen. D.h., Du gehst mit einem Webbrowser auf die dafür eingerichtete Website Deiner Schwester, und lädtst von dort Dateien auf Deine Platte. Hochladen von Dateien ist nicht möglich, ausser Du installierst auf beiden Rechnern den Apachen. Alles klar?

 :Arrow:  Das ist nicht, was Du haben möchtests.

* FTP ist das File Transfer Protocol. Es dient zum Transfer von Dateien zwischen zwei Machinen, und kommt Deinen Anforderungen _relativ_ nahe. Zum Zugriff ist ein FTP-Client notwendig. Die Lösung ist bewährt, ausgereift und relativ sicher, man gibt so gerne Verzeichnisse für den Zugriff vom Internet aus frei. Natürlich kann man als Client hierfür ebenfalls einen Webbrowser einsetzen, und die Sache erneut ad absurdum führen.

* SAMBA bietet  Datei- und Druckerdienste für SMB/CIFS-Clients, darunter auch Windows, das Deine Schwester - wenn ich es richtig verstehe - einsetzt.

Freigegebene Verzeichnisse können damit in das lokale Dateisystem quasi eingebunden werden, Deine Schwester kann dann im Explorer einfach dei freigebenen Verzeichnisse Deines Rechners sehen, Dateien dort lesen oder schreiben, je nach Berechtigung. In Gegenrichtung geht das natürlich auch.

SAMBA hat weder etwas mit einem Web- noch einem FTP-Server zu tun, und benötigt keinen davon. Eben: ganz normale "Netzlaufwerke", wie man sie von Windows her kennt.

 :Idea:   Solange Du über ein LAN und Deine Schwester mit Windows arbeitet, ist das die Lösung, die Du haben möchtest.

 :Arrow:  vergiss Apache, mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen ist selten effizient.

----------

## Gekko

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Hochladen von Dateien ist nicht möglich, ausser Du installierst auf beiden Rechnern den Apachen. Alles klar?

 

Woher hast du den Topfen?

Ist doch gar nicht wahr! Man kann auch Dateien auf einen Apache hochladen, indem man ein Uploadscript servert.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Trotzdem: greif zu Samba (und such nach Manuals, Howtos dafür. Wir sind nicht dein man!)

----------

## Deever

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Hochladen von Dateien ist nicht möglich, ausser Du installierst auf beiden Rechnern den Apachen.

 Oder er schreibt eine Webanwendung, mit der man Dateien hochladen kann. SCNR!  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## oscarwild

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Ist doch gar nicht wahr! Man kann auch Dateien auf einen Apache hochladen, indem man ein Uploadscript servert.  

 

Oh, klar. Man kann auch seine Konservendosen öffnen, indem man sein Auto ordentlcih volltankt, die Kurbelwelle mit einem Hydroschraubenschlüssel verknorzt und mit Hilfe eines Traktionstrasponders an eine platinveredelte Scherklinge anschließt. Oder man benutzt einen Dosenöffner.

----------

## Gekko

Du bist echt lustig. Du willst einen zweiten Apache installieren, bevor du ein doofes 08/15 Script auf einen Server schmeisst.

Tja. Jeder wie er meint.

Was ich damit sagen will:

1. Du verwirrst mit Unwissenheit, die da Dosenöffner heisst.

2. Und strampelst auch noch rum, wenn man sogar dazuschreibt wie man es machen könnte.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

 *Quote:*   

>  SAMBA bietet Datei- und Druckerdienste für SMB/CIFS-Clients, darunter auch Windows, das Deine Schwester - wenn ich es richtig verstehe - einsetzt.
> 
> Freigegebene Verzeichnisse können damit in das lokale Dateisystem quasi eingebunden werden, Deine Schwester kann dann im Explorer einfach dei freigebenen Verzeichnisse Deines Rechners sehen, Dateien dort lesen oder schreiben, je nach Berechtigung. In Gegenrichtung geht das natürlich auch.
> 
> SAMBA hat weder etwas mit einem Web- noch einem FTP-Server zu tun, und benötigt keinen davon. Eben: ganz normale "Netzlaufwerke", wie man sie von Windows her kennt.
> ...

 

Genau das ist es was ich möchte  :Smile: . OK...ich versuch mein Glück mit Samba;)

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## oscarwild

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> 1. Du verwirrst mit Unwissenheit, die da Dosenöffner heisst.

 

Ich habe gerade mit meiner Unwissenheit gesprochen. Sie sagte, sie hieße gar nicht Dosenöffner, versicherte mir aber, normalintelligente Menschen würden durch meinen Kommentar nicht verwirrt.

Bist Du normalintelligent, Gekko?

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> 2. Und strampelst auch noch rum, wenn man sogar dazuschreibt wie man es machen könnte.

 

Ich selbst strample nicht, da das meinem Rücken wenig zuträglich ist, sondern überlasse selbiges meinem Sohn.

Ansonsten: Man kann Dinge in Software immer auf 1000 verschiede Weisen lösen. Es wäre auch möglich, einen Rauchgenerator an den USB-Port anzubinden, an der Gegenstelle eine Webcam zu installieren und eine Bildverarbeitungssoftware zur Raucherkennung entwickeln. Große Rauchwolken sind eine 1, kleine Rauchwolken eine 0. Das mag technisch durchaus einen gewissen Reiz haben, ist für cHeFr0cKaHs Anwendungsfall (Dateizugriff per LAN mit 2 Clients, hallo!) weder sinnvoll noch naheliegend, und allenfalls als Bastellösung anzusehen, es sei denn, es gibt triftige Gründe, die naheliegende Lösung (Samba) nicht zu verwenden. 

Klare Empfehlung: Hirn einschalten, und das naheliegende einsetzen (und vermeiden, anderen Leuten Unwissenheit zu unterstellen, die wahrscheinlich schon Software entwickelt haben, als Du noch Deine Hosen vollgemacht hast).

@cHeFr0cKaH: gute Wahl  :Wink: 

----------

## Gekko

Ich meinte mit Dosenöffner und Unwissenheit keine Personen. Lies doch mal bitte nach.

Wenn es nicht sinnvoll ist ein Wegwerfscript in 2 Minuten zu installieren (und von mir aus in 10 Minuten selbst schreibt), wo ist dann der Sinn dahinter vorzuschlagen zwei Apaches zu installieren wenn man Dateien im Lan transferieren will? Das verwirrt mich doch sehr.

Und btw.:  *Quote:*   

> Bist Du normalintelligent, Gekko?

 Interessiert Dich das wirklich?

Also erklär mal, bevor du vor mir dein Leben ausbreitest das mich nicht im geringsten interessiert, was an Apaches zum reinen Datentransfer toll sein soll. Du bezeichnest eine zusätzliche Apacheinstallation(+Konfiguration) als Spatz. Tjo. Ich als Kanone.

Desweiteren würde ich mich nie trauen die Intelligenz eines Boardmembers abzuschätzen, es sei denn ich kenne die Person dahinter persönlich. Also bitte ich Dich maximal Methoden oder Vorschläge etwas zu machen als "dumm" oder wie du sagst als "normalintelligent" zu bezeichnen, doch nie die Person dahinter, denn das ist äusserst taktlos.

----------

## Deever

Ei nun, was sehen denn meine Augen unter jedem Beitrag? Einen Knopf "PN"? Zu welchem Zwecke der wohl dienen mag?  :Rolling Eyes: 

@mods: Wäret ihr so gut, dem übermäßigen Anwachsen dieses eigenartigen Threads Einhalt zu gebieten?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## oscarwild

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Ich meinte mit Dosenöffner und Unwissenheit keine Personen. Lies doch mal bitte nach.

 

Ich sehe schon, Du bist ein Fall für <irony>-Tags....

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Wenn es nicht sinnvoll ist ein Wegwerfscript in 2 Minuten zu installieren (und von mir aus in 10 Minuten selbst schreibt), wo ist dann der Sinn dahinter vorzuschlagen zwei Apaches zu installieren wenn man Dateien im Lan transferieren will? Das verwirrt mich doch sehr.
> 
> 

 

Es ist sicher NICHT die richtige Lösung, einem User, der bereits Probleme mit der Apachekonfiguration hat, vorzuschlagen, einen Apache zu installieren, und ein Uploadskript zu schreiben. Für eine Aufgabe, für die einem Samba gerade zu ins Auge springt, ist das absoluter Bullshit.

Ich habe im weiteren keineswegs dazu geraten, zwei Apaches zu installieren, sondern ausdrücklich davon ABGERATEN. Doch selbst dann wäre es einfacher, zwei Apaches mit beinahe identischer Konfiguration auf beiden Rechnern zu instalieren. Dann wäre der Zugriff zumindest einigermassen symmetrisch.

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Interessiert Dich das wirklich?

 

nein   :Laughing: 

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> bevor du vor mir dein Leben ausbreitest das mich nicht im geringsten interessiert

 

Das hatte ich nicht vor, aber die Bemerkung mit der Unwissenheit lasse ich so nicht stehen.

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Also erklär mal, ... , was an Apaches zum reinen Datentransfer toll sein soll.

 

Nichts. Deshalb habe ich von der Verwendung abgeraten. Vielleicht liest Du nochmal nach...

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Du bezeichnest eine zusätzliche Apacheinstallation(+Konfiguration) als Spatz.

 

Moment mal: Du hast vorgeschlagen, ein Upload-Script einzusetzen. Nochmal: ich rate von Apache für diesen Zweck ab. Apache ist die Kanone, Dein Vorschlag eines Upload-Scripts eine quaderförmig Kanonenkugel.

Und ich fürchte, Du meinst diesen Vorschlag ernst, was uns direkt zu folgenden führt:

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Desweiteren würde ich mich nie trauen die Intelligenz eines Boardmembers abzuschätzen, es sei denn ich kenne die Person dahinter persönlich. Also bitte ich Dich maximal Methoden oder Vorschläge etwas zu machen als "dumm" oder wie du sagst als "normalintelligent" zu bezeichnen, doch nie die Person dahinter, denn das ist äusserst taktlos.

 

Zum Thema Taktlosigkeit solltest Du zu aller erst vor der eigenen Tür kehren (Du weisst schon, das mit der Unwissenheit...). Und ja: für normalintelligente (leitet sich von "normal intelligent" ab, und hat nichts mit dumm zu tun) Personen sollte mein Vergleich mit der Konservendose und dem Dosenöffner eigentlich problemlos zu verstehen sein.

Gerne können wir den Konflikt im Rahmen privater Nachrichten ausräumen (oder wenns sein muss vertiefen), das gehört wirklich nicht hier her.

@Deever: ätsch, der ging noch   :Laughing: 

----------

## rc

Hi,

unabhängig der inzwischen sehr "angeregten" Diskussion geb ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Samba ist meiner Meinung nach relativ simpel einzurichten, zumindest für den reinen Dateiaustausch im LAN.

Auch wenn da - imho - schon mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird.

FTP wäre für diesen Zweck sicherlich wesentlich "schlanker" und, denke ich, zumindest ähnlich einfach zu konfigurieren.

Was Apache angeht so kann man mittels WebDAV auch ohne "upload Skripte" schreibend via http auf diesen zugreifen.

Benötigt nur wesentlich mehr Konfigurationsaufwand meiner Meinung nach.

Was man nun benutzt ist für mich eher Geschmackssache.

Funktionieren sollten alle Lösungen. 

Edit: Für Windows ist Samba die "transparenteste" Lösung, wie von oscarwild erwähnt, da sich diese Freigaben quasi "nahtlos" unter Windows einbinden lassen  (soll heissen man kann damit wie mit einem lokalen "Laufwerk" arbeiten). 

FTP und WebDAV lassen sich nur als "Webordner" einbinden, was zum reinen Dateiaustausch jedoch genügt.

Grüsse,

rc

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Mmm...irgentwie bin ich zu blöd um Samba zu konfigurieren  :Sad:   :Embarassed:  . Als grafischen Client hab ich mir mal smb4k emerged und damit einfach mal en bisel rumprobiert. Das Howto für Samba hab ich mir auch mal angeguckt. Aber ich weiß net so ganz was alles in die smb.conf rein muss, damit ich vom Rechner meiner Schwester auf einen freigegebenen Ordner auf meiner Platte zugreifen kann. 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## oscarwild

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, müsste es irgendwo im Konfigurationsverzeichnis (/etc/smb/ ?) eine Datei namens smb.conf.example geben, die recht gut dokumentiert ist (sorry, ist schon eine Weile her, und ich habe gerade keine Linuxkiste zur Hand).

Hast Du die schon gefunden und damit experimentiert?

----------

## Schwartz

http://www.linuxhaven.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-Samba-HOWTO.html

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

Ähmm ja..da gibt es eine exampledatei. Ich hab mir die auch mal angeguckt, aber ich bin net wirklich schlau drauß geworden. Ich versuchs mal mit dem Howto  :Smile: . 

Ach ja...ist smb4k eigentlich zwingend notwendig oder kann ich das auch wieder deinstallieren?

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Mmm ok..ich hab mir das Howto mal durchgelesen und habe folgendes in die smb.conf geschrieben

[global]

server string = x-files

security = share

log file = /var/log/samba-log.%m

lock directory = /var/lock/samba

[homes]

comment = /home/flo/smb4k

browseable = no

create mask = 0750

[tmp]

comment = Temporary file space

path = /tmp

read only = no

puplic = yes

[puplic]

comment = Puplic Stuff

path = /home/flo/smb4k/

puplic = yes

write list = @staff

guest ok = yes

read list = Julia

case sensitive = no

msdfs proxy = no

Mmmm ich weiß net was ich falsch mache. Ich kann einfach net auf den Ordner zugreifen den ich freigegeben habe.

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## oscarwild

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> [puplic]

 

muss [public] heissen!

----------

## Ruad

Ich glaube

```
[xyz]
```

abgesehen von global, homes und printer?! ist frei zu vergeben. Schwerer wiegt an dieser Stelle wenn schon

```
[puplic]

puplic = yes
```

Hier ist die Notation wohl eher public = yes.

Eine einfache und funktionierende smb.conf ist bei mir

```

[global]

security = share

restrict anonymous = no

domain master = no

preferred master = no

workgroup = Wohnung

server string = %h server (Samba, Ubuntu)

max protocol = NT

ldap ssl = no

server signing = Auto

[Daten]

path = /daten

browseable = yes

read only = no

create mask = 0777

directory mask = 0777

force user = ruad

force group = users

case sensitive = yes

guest ok = yes

msdfs proxy = no

read only = no
```

Ich glaube, womit du dich vor allem stören wirst, ist die Verwendung von bestimmten Usern, die Zugriff haben dürfen. Existiert Julia als User auf der Windows-Maschine? Ist in Samba ein User Julia angelegt? Sollte zwischen euch der explizite Userzugriff nicht allzu viel von Nöten sein, dürfte ein freier anonymer Zugriff einfacher zu realisieren sein. Wie bei mir zu sehen.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Nabend!

Also ich hab bei mir jetzt folgendes in der smb.conf stehen und es läuft soweit  :Smile: *freu*

[global]

workgroup = MIDEARTH

netbios name = DESTINY

security = share

[data]

comment = Data

path = /home/flo/smb4k

read only = Yes

guest ok = Yes

Naja...also im Ordner /home/flo/smb4k ist der Kram drinne den meine Sister haben will. Ich hab im Gerätemanager bei ihr unter WinXp den Arbeitsgruppennamen geändert. Und zwar von Heimnetzwerk in MIDEARTH. Und das scheint geklappt zu haben. 

Naja...also wenn noch einer Verbesserungsvorschläge bezüglich der smb.conf hat, ich bin offen für Vorschläge und Ideen  :Smile: .

Aber erstmal danke ich euch für die Hilfe! Ohne euch und einen Kollegen von mir, würd ich immer noch über dem Howto hängen*g*   :Embarassed: 

p.s  *Quote:*   

> Existiert Julia als User auf der Windows-Maschine?

 

Also wenn du ihren Account meinst...nein...soweit ich weiß hat sie adminrechte. Falls du das damit meintest?!

thx!!!

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Ruad

Schön, wenn es funktioniert.  :Smile: 

Wenn du den Zugriff steuern willst, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Bei beiden Möglichkeiten, muss in Samba ein Benutzeraccount für die entsprechenden Rechte angelegt werden. In deinem Falle hätte auf der Linuxmaschine in Samba ein User "Julia" angelegt werden müssen.

Wenn auf dem Windowsrechner ein Account "Julia" existiert, dann kann Linux den Benutzer erkennen (zumindest unter win2k und xppro) und für Samba annehmen.

Kennt er ihn nicht, kann man noch über eine User/PW-Maske auf die Freigaben kommen.

Ich vermute also schlicht, dass du keinen Sambabenutzer "Julia" angelegt hast.

So long.. have fun  :Wink: 

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Morgen!!

 *Quote:*   

>  Bei beiden Möglichkeiten, muss in Samba ein Benutzeraccount für die entsprechenden Rechte angelegt werden. In deinem Falle hätte auf der Linuxmaschine in Samba ein User "Julia" angelegt werden.

 

Also du sagst in Samba...ähmm ja..meinst du in de Samba.conf, oder wenn ich auf einen Ordner klicke, reche Maustaste,freigeben, Samba etc. Da komme ich ja auch zu verschiedenen Sambaeinstellungen hin. 

Ach ja...also ihr Benutzer/Adminaccount auf ihrem Rechner heißt johndoe. Ich hab aber gestern per Konsole bei mir einen User Namens "Julia" angelegt. Jetzt fällt mir der Befehl net ein :/. Hab das mitm Kumpel zusammen gemacht. Der hat mir die Befehle per jabber geschickt und ich habs abgetippt  :Embarassed:  *g*. Jedenfalls ist der User Julia auch mit bestimmten Rechten versehen worden.Mmm joah....

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Ruad

Als erstes muss auf Linux selbst der User erstellt werden, der in Samba angelegt werden soll.

```
useradd johndoe
```

Mehr Einstellungen für einen Linux-user findest du auch in den Manpages, aber für nur Samba reicht der Befehl wohl allemal.

Dann muss dieser User für Samba sichtbar gemacht werden.

```
smbpasswd -a johndoe
```

Nun ist der Benutzer in Samba bekannt und es können seine Rechte verwaltet werden. Ein Windowsuser Namens johndoe sollte dann über ein Passwort darauf zugreifen können.

----------

